Ask HN: Forum(s) that you visit daily? - startupflix
======
throwaway180118
forums.somethingawful.com

------
cerberusss
Well, there's 4chan. But seriously, I like reddit, especially the
iOSProgramming, the swift and the financialindependence subs.

------
CM30
Hacker News, Reddit, Wario Forums, Gaming Latest, The Admin Zone, Discord.
Also visit a few others every other day or so.

~~~
mkbkn
What's some good non-tech Discord channels that you subscribe?

~~~
CM30
Well, I'm mostly interested in gaming and gaming culture, so the ones I
subscribe to are related to that. But either way:

General Gaming:

GamesPress 1-Up World Wario Forums Discord Source Gaming Discord

Gaming YouTube Related:

REGNR8 Blue Jack Generation Snoman Gaming

Speedrunning Related:

Super Mario Odyssey Speedrunning Breath of the Wild Speedrunning

------
vioyul
BlackHatWorld, HN, Reddit

------
sidcool
HackerNew, Reddit, Twitter, StackOverflow.

------
altsyset
IH community is my new special splace

~~~
kody
What is IH?

~~~
mgliwka
[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)

------
DanBC
Twitter HN CloverBells Lobste.rs The Q Community

I'm going to start using Mastodon more.

I used to visit MeatBall Wiki a lot more often.

~~~
natdempk
What is CloverBells? I tried Googling it without any luck.

~~~
startupflix
Even me too. I can't find it.

------
odonnellryan
cruisersforum.com, sailing forum.

------
cathhhhji
I would not share them here because I don't want hn users to ruin them.

~~~
dang
Dissing this community while participating in it is not only in bad taste, it
breaks the site guideline against shallow dismissals. Please don't post like
this here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

